
‘The cars just disappeared’: Where are the 90,000 cars a day on Seattle Viaduct - cbdumas
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/the-cars-just-disappeared-what-happened-to-the-90000-cars-a-day-the-viaduct-carried-before-it-closed/
======
Nition
This is really interesting. We always hear about road use increasing to match
new capacity, but this seems to show clearly that the reverse is also true.

